

California Court: Even Checking Maps on Phone While Driving Not Okay - vellum
http://allthingsd.com/20130407/california-court-even-checking-maps-on-phone-while-driving-not-ok/

======
pm24601
Sounds like paper maps will make a comeback :-)

